# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера >  GoGetLinks — проверяем позиции по ключевым словам и оптимизируем

## vik330

*GoGetLinks — проверяем позиции по ключевым словам и оптимизируем*

Доброго времени суток, форумчане, если у Вас имеется свой сайт, но проблемы с выходом в топ, тогда данный сервис то, что Вам нужно, так как он дает все опции/функции для самостоятельного развития своего сайта, а именно дает работать над Вашими ошибками самостоятельно. GoGetLinks дает возможность исправить все ошибки с ключевыми словами в Вашей статье по специальной таблицы, а также покажет процент оптимизации ключа в соответствии с правилами поисковых систем, а это значит если Вы правильно заточите, то у Вас появиться шанс опередить своих конкурентов по ключевому слову, и таким образом Вы станните выше своих конкурентов, так что такой вот сервис. Так что если Вам нужна [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], и специальная таблица для оптимизации каждого ключевого слова под саму статью, то этот сервис именно то, что Вам нужно.

----------

